
Why Every Startup Should Bootstrap - kordless
https://hbr.org/2016/03/why-every-startup-should-bootstrap
======
jgalt212
I had this nightmare the other day:

Our new company was suddenly funded by a VC. Incessant tweeeting by one of
their partners very quickly got us 5 new competitors and 0 new customers.

If I were starting a company today, I'd look to raise PE money who is more
quiet about their investments than VC money who are not.

~~~
danieltillett
What is this new company - I am intrigued?

~~~
jgalt212
The company is not new--so it was more a temporal shifted nightmare.

------
danieltillett
I am also a true believer in bootstrapping, but we don't all have the
advantages that Ryan had when he started qualtrics. You either need a very
good idea or a very generous family to bootstrap.

~~~
maneesh
or a good ability to market your product, or to build leads pre-product

~~~
danieltillett
You do need the resources to build your product before you can market it. I
would argue any product you can get people to pay for when it just a concept
is a very good idea.

